# Event Photography Software



## crnja (Aug 23, 2017)

Dear All,

I am looking for a software which would help me with event photography to sell the pictures that I take on the event. It would be nice if someone can share some software where customers can look up for their photo and order, and then I can print the order.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaydog1976 (Aug 24, 2017)

crnja while I know this may be some time in the future but I am working on building something very similar. I have noticed there are not a lot of applications or even web pages that do this. What I am designing is one where you can post the clients pictures online and only you and the client will be able to view the pictures. Then the can actually tell you what sizes, etc they want without having to ask. I have been wanting this for my photography work instead of using like google drive or something like that. Plus the customer can do all their shopping right there in the website or application.


----------



## fmw (Aug 25, 2017)

Web site.  Simple.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 25, 2017)

Yep. Web site.


----------

